# [SOLVED] Air Conditioned PC!



## Antec 900

Hey guys/Girls

Not so sure if this is a good or bad idea, but what would it be like if i installed a air-con to one of my 120mm fan slots through ducting?

What would you think? Really worth it?

Nice to hear ya thoughts on this one. :grin:


----------



## geek73

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

Would not be a good Idea at all.. I had the Antec 900 first mod, do you have the scond mod? Does it still get dustier than the dessert?

As for the air conditioning being a bad idea is condensation.. Water and pc parts do not get along.. Now if you can get a de-humidifier and somehow rig it to the air conditioner it would be better as water will not build up then..

How far are you trying to overclock? I have this AMD 6400+ oc'd to 3.7 just on air. If you get yerself a good heatsink and fan you can do wonders..


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

You can get AC compressor units for computers, but water cooling is usually cheaper. Condensation is a problem as stated but a good heatsink like the Zalman 9500 should give you plenty of cooling.


----------



## geek73

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

I love the zalman 9500 but then I found my new best friend for Air cooling..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887002

I order another fan and modded it to the other side (see thread on show us your system" and now both fans run at 28,000 rpm almost silently..


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

I dont think its a problem air conditioners work by takining water out of the air lol


----------



## geek73

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

But the condensation of the Air conditioner taking the heat and turning it too cold would be a problem or everyone would do that instead of buying something like a 900.00 US vapochill

http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/cooling/Asetek_VapoChill_LS_1.html


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

I frankly don't think it would be a problem, but I have one question. WHY? Normal cooling procedures can take care of almost any CPU.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

That makes hmm i see


----------



## geek73

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> I frankly don't think it would be a problem, but I have one question. WHY? Normal cooling procedures can take care of almost any CPU.


When you turn on your air conditioner what happen around it or behind it (if you have a window one) it leaks tons of water. This is due to the fact the hot and cool air are colliding inside the pump.. SO it creates moisture. Thats all


----------



## Antec 900

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

Thanks for the heads up guys, i must admit that vapochill does look the nuts! :wink:

I had water cooling before but the better option was to use air lol, some reason air was cooler than the 'Big Water 735' that i had!
http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb184/machevelli7777/WatercoolerSetup.jpg

Plus it didnt really fit my case!

The ZEROtherm at $39.99 sounds good, what compound would you reccommend? Even with the 9500? Ive just got standard crappy compound with mine, does it really matter?

Ow by thte way geek73 i really dont know what mod i have thought there was only one lol Heres a pic:









And heres the guts of it all:









Excuse the pics my cam doesnt focus too well. :4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

If you point your Zalman 9500 fan so its facing the rear exhaust fan you should get a bit better cooling performance.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*



geek73 said:


> When you turn on your air conditioner what happen around it or behind it (if you have a window one) it leaks tons of water. This is due to the fact the hot and cool air are colliding inside the pump.. SO it creates moisture. Thats all


My friend, you misread what I was saying. I know about air conditioning.....what I was saying was....*WHY* do it when it is not necessary. :wave:


----------



## magnethead

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

also take that blank and move it to the bottom like mine (see my 900 thread). Get a little more air goin across the HSF.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

If you keep your ambient room temperature below 20 degrees you should get good air cooling performance.


----------



## geek73

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> My friend, you misread what I was saying. I know about air conditioning.....what I was saying was....*WHY* do it when it is not necessary. :wave:


:embarased sorry about that.. That one is on me.. My eyes did not see that far to the right lol.. No harm no foul.. I could have sworn it said something else..


----------



## Antec 900

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

Thanks guys, will try taking out the blank today makes sense doing that!

My Zalman 9500 is facing the top 200mm fan, isnt that more than enough? And my exhaust fan i have changed around so its pushing more air onto the CPU Fan. Ive also stuck a 80mm fan at the back of my video card so it would suck some air out of it, hasnt done much with the temps of it anyhows!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

There should be intake in the front though.... not a video card blocking the air


----------



## forcifer

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154001
i have friends that got to 4.4ghz on a SMITHFIELD PD 805 and 4.0 on a 6600 with that. cant go wrong.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Air Conditioned PC!*

The rear 120mm should be exhaust and not intake; it will be more helpful as exhaust because you will have a negative pressure airflow design. Keep the 80mm below the video card as exhaust.


----------

